# new rat needs a name...



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

hey just brought a new rat today not too sure what she was .. thought she was a self but now after actually looking up i think shes actually a berkshire but still not hundred percent i have two pics but they aint very good as shes new and i didnt really wanna keep flashing in her face so ill take some more in a couple of days but ill desribe abit as well ... well her fur is a browny colour and her belly is white.. her tail is pretty much all brown then a white patch then brown with a white tip .. so again im thinking berkshire ... so Agouti berkshire? Whats everyone else think .. from the pics .. i will try get better ones soon but for now i have these ....


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

also how is Agouti pronouced lol


----------



## DingoMutt (Feb 27, 2008)

(Ah-goo-tee) I believe.

She's adorable, and for a name, I would have to say Willow.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

hehe like buffy  lol or the tree ? lol


----------



## wiccansdream (Jan 23, 2008)

well after looking at the pic the first name that came to mind is Pancake.lol


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

I say it A-gow-tee. gou I thought was pronounced gow, like rhymes with cow.

Sounds like a berkshire to me, just like my new girl. Try to get a pic of her belly, I love their white bellies


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

its goo not gow

not so much an A sound as an "uh" sound

uh-goo-tee



http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/agouti

click the







to hear the pronunciation


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

agouti berk velveteen? no curly whiskers but a definite crimp to the coat


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

she has curly whiskers


----------



## ratbloke (Jan 7, 2008)

taylor


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

She is such a cutie! I think Willow is a good name like DingoMut said and I also thougt Lilly would be a cute name.


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

I just got one like that from a petstore I named him dipstick because it looks like he dipped the end of his tail in white paint, and also walked through it at the same time hence the white under side and paws


----------



## burrow8 (Dec 29, 2007)

how about oak


----------



## burrow8 (Dec 29, 2007)

how about oak, I think that would be a cute name


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Decide on a name yet?


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

Pancakes


----------

